# How to build pantry shelves



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How fancy would you like it?

A simple shelf would consist of 2X4 studding, at each corner, with @x4 rails every foot or so along the height, as supports for 1X12 clear pine shelving. 


Then there is the more expensive pre made brackets, and shelving in most BOX stores, on up to a custom made Cabinet shop design.


ED


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Pantry items can be heavy and even reinforced ply or board can sag unless you reinforce with hard wood 2" or wider.
I would put in 48" wide metal shelving and go local and see if extra shelves can be bought. Some cheap metal units are good for extra shelves. I mean buy 2 and use the extra shelves for short stuff like the cans. Then line the shelf with 1/4" ply if you like. Use the extra space for mops, etc.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

How about this.

Edge of plywood can be finished with iron on edge banding.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

bellfort said:


> Wood is a nice option but make sure you go with the right one in choosing it and take some help from experts..and also there are cabinets that can be made well..


Huh? :vs_worry:


----------



## tramp (Sep 19, 2006)

*I made some shelves in my dining room closet by screwing 1X4’s, across the back and sides of the wall, on to the studs. I cut 1X12 pine boards to length, than placing a 1X2 on the front edge for a finished look. Then I painted the shelves to match the wall paint color.*


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

Here's a good YouTube video on building pantry shelves:






This one also gives some good tips (tools, finding the studs when your stud finder isn't working properly). I wouldn't make the shelves any deeper than 12", much more than that and you'll be moving everything in front to find stuff in the back.


----------



## connsu (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Here is the finished product! My husband loves it!


----------

